# Dallas Cowboys



## jhendereson (Oct 22, 2010)

As a self-proclaimed writer you'd think I could describe the pain associated with watching the Dallas Cowboys lose yet again, the fourth time in four years, and miss the playoffs. Why this hurts so much I cannot say. It just stings, to the bone. Oh, well, maybe next year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

Bummer.  I kinda got out of football when I moved to China in 2008.  I'd still watch the Super Bowl, but it'd have to be at a foreigner sports bar at 7 AM, and all the ads were just the same satellite commercials over and over.  It sucked.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Where's that gif of Bart Simpson repeatedly touching a hot stove? That's what it's like being a Cowboys' fan.


----------



## dianasg (Jan 8, 2010)

Yep, masochistic is how I'd describe it. Sigh.


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

I live 5 minutes outside of Philadelphia. No comment.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Redskins fan.  I'd say I share your pain, but having the Cowboys lose and not make the playoffs is the only pleasure I'm likely to have this season.


Betsy


----------



## JV (Nov 12, 2013)

I live in Texas. I'm not sure how anyone is still shocked by this development. It's like throwing yourself down the stairs for the 4th time and still being surprised that it hurts.


----------



## Book Master (May 3, 2013)

You never know what will happen during a football game. Seattle looks like the team to beat and might make it to the SB but Carolina might fool everyone. Cam Newton being able to run with the ball adds another dimension to that offense. One heck of a defense on that squad. 

BM


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cam Newton was my QB on my Fantasy team. . . I came oh so close to winning the league . . . except my sister in law had Payton Manning. 

But Spring Training starts for the Nats in about 45 days. Opening day is just 3 months away!


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Redskins fan.Â I'd say I share your pain, but having the Cowboys lose and not make the playoffs is the only pleasure I'm likely to have this season.
> 
> 
> Betsy


As a Giants fan, I agree; not much fun this football season, for either team, alas. For me, the Giants beating the Redskins yesterday was like defeating an honorable enemy.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Bears lost. Kansas City lost. Eagles won.  One out of three for my family's teams did not make for a happy football day.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Steeler fan here. We're home watching the playoffs too. It feels like someone is doing something that Ann would edit out of this post to a body part Ann would also edit out, if I typed it out. But, I assure you, the indescribable process is excruciating.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Go Broncos!!    Sorry...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Cam Newton was my QB on my Fantasy team. . . I came oh so close to winning the league . . . except my sister in law had Payton Manning.


So . . . . it turns out . . . in the championship game, my brother in law had Russell Wilson as QB. Of Seattle. So the sister in law who had the best record all season actually came in SECOND yesterday. 

So favorite teams for the playoffs: New Orleans, Green Bay, Cinci, Seattle, Carolina.

And . . .this just in . . . Washington just fired Shanahan. No big surprise there. Wish we could fire the owner.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a favorite team- whoever is playing the Eagles.  Michael Vick.  Yuck.  Chip Kelly.  Yuck.

But the word for today is HOOK 'EM HORNS!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> I have a favorite team- whoever is playing the Eagles. Michael Vick. Yuck. Chip Kelly. Yuck.
> 
> But the word for today is HOOK 'EM HORNS!!!


Well Vick's been out since early in the Season. Nick Foles has been the guy.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

bordercollielady said:


> Go Broncos!!  Sorry...


Steeler fan here, and I agree. Rooting for the Broncos to take it all.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Michael Vick on general animal related principles.  I don't care who he plays for, but that team ain't mine!!

Thanks for letting us know how many days until spring training.  Now that my hero, Jacoby Ellsbury of the Sox, has gone to the Yankees it will be a strange season for me!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sorry, I'm one of those people who roots for whoever is playing the Cowboys, or the Yankees, or the Lakers. 

Oh, and until a year and a few months ago, I lived for over 30 years in the Jersey suburbs of Philly, so I was doubly happy.   However, I was born in the Chicago suburbs, so the Bears game was a downer.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Sorry However, I was born in the Chicago suburbs, so the Bears game was a downer.


I lived in the Chicago area back in the Walter Peyton days - Sweetness.. It took a long time to switch my allegiance to the Broncos - until Elway finally won a superbowl!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> I lived in the Chicago area back in the Walter Peyton days - Sweetness.. It took a long time to switch my allegiance to the Broncos - until Elway finally won a superbowl!


Peyton? We'd already moved to northwest OH by the time Gale Sayers was the great Bear running back and I had my Dick Butkus #51 jersey. Fortunately we could pick up the station in Fort Wayne IN that carried the Bears.

(Geez, I'm getting old.)


----------



## EG Michaels (Oct 15, 2013)

jhendereson said:


> As a self-proclaimed writer you'd think I could describe the pain associated with watching the Dallas Cowboys lose yet again, the fourth time in four years, and miss the playoffs. Why this hurts so much I cannot say. It just stings, to the bone. Oh, well, maybe next year.


As long as the Cowboys' owner insists on being the GM too, your team will continue to miss the playoffs. Any other GM who went 16 out of 17 years without a playoff win would have been fired a long time ago.

http://espn.go.com/blog/dallas/cowboys/post/_/id/4722480/jerry-has-ultimate-accountability-but-permanent-job-security

Since my Steelers are sitting at home, I'm rooting to see a Denver-Green Bay Super Bowl.


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

The Cowboys are a classic study in failed leadership from the top down. Until Jerry Jones loses his obsession with lavishing hype and money on one-dimensional players, cream puffs, and coaching staff whose only talent is to grovel at his feet, the Cowboys will continue to be the mediocre team their record proves them to be. Their record this season would have been even worse if they weren't in the abysmal NFC East.
I only feel sorry for the very few, truly talented players in Cowboy uniforms. As long as they wear them, they will never know what playing for a championship team is like.
WPG


----------

